# Game 48, Bucks at Jazz



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Utah Jazz have been getting some good results with a shortened bench.
> 
> They haven't had a bad result when the Milwaukee Bucks have visited Salt Lake City since 2001.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=400278452


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good start for the Bucks.


----------

